

Here are a few of the things I've built - nikilster
http://www.nikilster.com/fun.html#buffering

======
largehotcoffee
It's times like this that I wish I could downvote stories.

~~~
daGrevis
Some of the comments are gray. How did other people made that happen because I
don't see downvoting for comments neither?

------
erikpavia
Shut up and take my money.

------
alamgir_mand
lmao awesome...just awesome

------
nikilster
Uhh who edited the title...

Should read: HTML 5 Technology Enhances Buffering Performance by 8x for
Workout Apparel

~~~
nikilster
well this is awkward...

